
90% of IBM Cloud Now Running on Kubernetes - lxpollitt
https://www.tigera.io/blog/ibms-journey-to-tens-of-thousands-of-production-kubernetes-clusters/
======
lxpollitt
Linked blog tells the story of how they got to tens of thousands of production
clusters, now running almost all of IBM Cloud

------
kgraves
Great work, congrats IBM!

